# Equipamento para meteorologia à venda em Portugal onde ?



## jamalal (29 Ago 2008 às 11:42)

Boas tardes,

Sou representante em Portugal de uma marca de estações meteorológicas alemã, que expandiu a sua gama.

A marca é questão é esta: http://www.meteoclima.de/english/index.htm, também conhecida por "Feingerätebau K. Fischer GmbH.".

Qual a razão em ter aberto este tópico ?

A razão é que estou à procura de armazenistas em Portugal deste tipo de equipamento, que possam ser eventuais compradores desta marca, ou até mesmo lojas especializadas (desde que tenham capacidade para fazer compras de maior volume).

Alguém poderá ajudar-me ?


Cumps.


----------

